# Thoughts on this... garage frost protection...



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have just found this online and was wondering if anyone on here uses them or similar too??

http://www.hygienesuppliesdirect.com/products/prod147220#details

The garage door is insulated etc… no windows to let warmth out, does anyone think it would surfice to get me through this winter lol also walls and floor are painted, weather that helps or not… oh and its a large'ish single garage.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

~50-75 BTU per sq ft (whatever that is in new money


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Total waste of time mate. I put i 6ft one in my garage and even though they get hot you do not know they are on. If you were to take the chill of the garage you world need a few imo.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I had two 6' given to me out of a green house, useless in the garage.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I think this is similar to what Epoch had in his garage on his amaizing garage build. Don't think he's on here much nowadays, but maybe worth trying to pm him?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

may aswell just get an oil filled radiator and put that in your garage


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

When we install those at work we generally put them near pipes to keep the frost away but to use them to heat a garage would be useless as people have already said. If i was you a couple of convector heaters with a frost stat built in would be fine to take away the chill and possibly you could also have one with a 24 hour time built in, that could come on at various time through out the night. Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone, I shall give that a miss then and stick to bringing water based bits & bobs pressure washer etc... in the house.

ohh she won't be happy lol.

what does everyone else do to keep garage temps above 0 degrees?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Would they not be OK for stop things from freezing? During the freeze last winter we put an infrared heat bulb in our shed (about the size of a single garage) and it certainly kept everything from freezing. There are unprotected water pipes running across the walls and they were fine. Wasn't enough heat to feel it in the air really, but just enough to stop the freeze.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I used to keep my snow foam, shampoo etc in a steel-clad workshop where I worked.

Had an old wooden wardrobe - for Winter I stuck all the stuff in there and put a couple of lengths of heated cable as used in vivariums to keep lizards etc at correct temp. 

Worked a treat - I also wrapped one round the water pipe to an inside tap - just the job and uses minimum power......:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

all my kit stays in the house at all times.. on proud display.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dwayne said:


> what does everyone else do to keep garage temps above 0 degrees?


I just open the rad valve on the centraly heated garage radiator :thumb:.
Nice and toasty in there last Winter .


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been looking into this myself are there any other options other than an oil filled rad... i think these things are expensive to run....:doublesho


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Never had any problems in my garage with freezing. :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Any heater that runs off the electric will be expensive to run. Gas heaters although slightly less expensive do cause a lot of condensation and plenty ventilation is required. If your garage is close to the house it is worth adding a radiator in the garage and connecting it to the central heating boiler as this will be the least expensive method of heating.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

They are only to try and put out a little heat just to stop the freezing they wont heat the area for working they are only 180w.

You would need at least 1 kw.

I used to use a oil filled radiator just for keeping the motorbikes healthy...:lol:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks again for everyones input, it would literally be to keep my SF etc… from freezing solid, any work done in the garage i just face an electric heater towards the area im working.

So it literally just needs to keep the temps above 0 degrees. 

last year my garage fell to -8 degrees without an insulated garage door, no paint on walls or floor. 

so for £30 odd quid a 4 foot hot pole lol combined with the above im just gonna give it a shot i think…

lets hope this winter isnt so cold


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

How about a log burning stove, they give off a great heat but it can be time consuming collecting the free fuel for them


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

There's a salesman/ Professional Bull5h1tt3r who lives a few doors down, I'm trying to figure out how to connect a pipe to collect all his hot air- should do the trick.

Seriously though, I've got a 8' twin panel Rad in there for my woodworking kit nothing froze last year at -10 outside temp.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m thinking of wrapping my Nilkisk in bubblewrap to keep the frost off.

Might work, anyone else tried this?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> I`m thinking of wrapping my Nilkisk in bubblewrap to keep the frost off.
> 
> Might work, anyone else tried this?


i wrap mine in old duvet

or what about a imersion tank jacket


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Old carpet or carpet underlay is good too.


----------

